# Mecha vs Kaiju: A Sci-Fi Anime RPG for Fate Core



## Mecha.vs.Kaiju (Feb 11, 2014)

*


Mecha vs Kaiju *is an anime-inspired tabletop science fiction RPG,  where Japan fights against the constant assaults of giant monsters by  harnessing the power of mighty robots. Game players take the role of  daring pilots, who pit their mecha machines against the unstoppable  kaiju monsters. In between battles, they must uncover a secret ninja  conspiracy that dates back to the creation of the world.

My name is Johnathan Wright, and I first brought “Mecha vs Kaiju” to the  True20 system in 2008. Now I'm funding the layout and printing of a new  Fate Core edition on Kickstarter. 

This link  takes you to the Kickstarter page, where there are samples of the  detailed setting and the new rules I've written, including anime  archetypes for character creation, and of course a mecha and kaiju  creation system that you can customize to be as easy or detailed as you  want.

MvK is a labor of love. I used to scan the UHF channels on Saturdays  hoping to catch a Godzilla flick. And the advent of "Star Blazers",  "Robotech", and "Captain Harlock" showed me that anime could be exciting  and tell compelling stories at the same time. That's what I'm hoping to  bring to your table.

The Mecha vs Kaiju Kickstarter launched on Saturday Feb. 8th and is  already 42% funded (an auspicious number!). It runs until Sunday May  9th. Please feel free to ask any questions you want. If you are  interested I could also share some sneak peaks of the new rules I'm  adding.


----------

